# Trimac or FH?



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope it is a trimac but I dont think so :-?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro... but I do have 5 adult Trimacs... it looks like a Trimac to me...


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

looks like a Trimac to me as well


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

If you don't know its provenance...then I wouldn't call it a Trimac...or sell/give it to someone else as a Trimac...or breed it with a verifiable Trimac and sell/give away the babies as Trimac.

Where did you get it?


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

random LFS.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if it were me, and i was looking for a pure trimac anyway, id go out, find a guaranteed pure trimac of the opposite sex, and breed them, if it is a flowerhorn, it would almost guarantee you would get a bunch of different variations in the fry, whereas if it is a pure trimac, they will all look like little trimacs.

because flowerhorns are hybrids between so many cichlids, if it is a flowerhorn, some of the fry are bound to get some traits of the previous fish used to cross it.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Unless you catch in the in wild or know the breeder you can never be 100% sure but with that said the fish pictured just looks 100% Trimac to me.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Reiner said:


> Unless you catch in the in wild or know the breeder you can never be 100% sure but with that said the fish pictured just looks 100% Trimac to me.


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 for Trimac, pretty nice one too. :thumb:


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

No expert either but it looks just like the one I got from Jeff Rapps. I vote Trimac until proven otherwise


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a trimac, color is not great though. I'd keep it and call it a trimac, but I wouldn't use it for breeding purposes and claim offspring as trimacs.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Video of him:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

darthodo said:


> Looks like a trimac, color is not great though. I'd keep it and call it a trimac, but I wouldn't use it for breeding purposes and claim offspring as trimacs.


In my opinion... this is the best answer by far...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

off topic, but i LOVE that monster green terror!


----------

